
Bill Gates Recalls Rivalry with 'genius' Steve Jobs on Desert Island Discs - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/31/bill-gates-recalls-rivalry-steve-jobs-desert-island-discs
======
stylinggo
both are the legends and will be remembered forever. Great rivals and have
respect for each other.

